# Their Last Suppers by Andrew Caldwell



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I picked this book up on Saturday and I've been enjoying it. It's about famous people from history and what they ate for their last meal.  It includes a write up of each person as well as recipes to make some of the dishes they ate.  In some cases they included  favourite foods as well as their last meal.  It's a nice, quick light read and to be honest I am going to try some of the recipes in the book.

Has anyone else read it?  If so, what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

So what would yours be Leeniek?

I'd probaby just want an excellent red wine, breadsticks and a pkt of cigarettes. Maybe some greek black olives on the side.

OOh! and a lighter


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

For me the best dry red wine available, greek salad, pan seared steak, spinach au gratin and risotto.. I know weird combo but I love those dishes.


----------

